# USB camera with digikam and /dev/pts/3

## beijingjj

I am no longer able to connect to my USB camera when I run digikam as an ordinary user.  It works as root only.  I noticed that when I start digikam as root, before I even connect to the camera, it creates a file /dev/pts/3 but this does not happen when I start digikam as a regular user.  I believe this must be the device that is used to connect to the camera.

When I run digikam as an unprivileged user it still recognizes the camera, but just can't connect to it.

Can someone explain to me what /'dev/pts/3 is, and why it doesn't show up when I start the program as a regular user?  Does this have something to do with one of the recent upgrades, perhaps the change to udev?  Most importantly, how can I get it to work for my unprivileged user?

Thanks!

----------

## trumee

As a normal user type this in a shell 

```
export USB_DEVFS_PATH=/proc/bus/usb
```

and then execute digikam from shell.

----------

## beijingjj

This worked, thanks, but

1.  Why did it work? (what does it do?)

2.  How can I make it permanent?

----------

## kly84g

 *beijingjj wrote:*   

> This worked, thanks, but
> 
> 1.  Why did it work? (what does it do?)
> 
> 2.  How can I make it permanent?

 

Add 

```
export USB_DEVFS_PATH=/proc/bus/usb
```

to your .bash_profile (assuming your SHELL is bash).

----------

